# Kopplung WAGO-Controller - S7-1200



## Niemandhatmichgesehn (13 Juli 2015)

Moin moin, verehrte Kollegen,

ich muss einen Datenaustausch zwischen einem WAGO-Controller 750-881 und einer S7-1215 und einer S7-315-2PN/DP realisieren.
Ein paar Bits, ein paar Analogwerte hin- und zurückschaufeln. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Es gibt zwar eine Anleitung von WAGO für eine UDP-Kopplung über einen CP (300er), aber sonst habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden.
Wäre super, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, habe leider keinen wirklichen Ansatz, wie ich das realisieren könnte.

Guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (31 Juli 2015)

Hallo Niemandhatmichgesehen,

es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten den Datenaustausch zu realisieren. Zum Einen bieten wir die WagoLibDB für die Wago Controller an, mit welcher ein Lesen/Schreiben in die DB's der Siemens Steuerungen möglich ist. Zum Anderen bekommst Du bei uns S7 Bausteine für eine S7 Seitige Kommunikation mit dem Wago Gerät.
Für weitere Informationen melde dich einfach unter den in der Signatur genannten Kontaktdaten.


----------



## Niemandhatmichgesehn (21 März 2016)

Eine halbe Ewigkeit später:

Hört auf den WAGO-Support. Ich hatte auch diese Bibliothek eingesetzt (WagoLibDB), ging damit echt simpel und gut. Läuft seit Inbetriebnahme auch fehlerfrei! Danke!


----------

